# Koni strut question



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

I have Koni struts up front I just bought used. I Don't have that little dial that's used to adjust the firmness of the strut. I did however find an allen key of the correct size to do the job. I haven't been able to get it to turn at all. Is there a certain procedure I must follow to adjust it (ie. Jack up the car, loosen any nuts at the top?) I'm at a loss and I need to soften up the ride a little bit.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

You have to take the struts out of the car and disassemble the springs and struts. Then compress the strut piston into the foot valve and turn it clockwise with your allen wrench until it stops. While still holding it compressed back it off half a turn counter clockwise. You shouldn't need it any softer than that.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

Thanks Mike


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

also, I beleive they are the Motivational shortened struts with the threaded body if that makes any difference. I'm using a ground control setup on that with eibach ers 325 lb/?? springs. The rears however are KYB AGX with 650 lb/?? springs. Is there a better match to the 325 front spring for daily driving and some autocross (like I said, I bought them used, only reason for 650 rear)


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm 90% sure that you don't need to mess with the fronts now that you told me this. The rear should be around 250lbs. 650lbs. is not streetable at all.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

i've been ridin with them in there and they make the ride really bouncy. Actually I'm not sure if its the rear spring alone or if the front struts should be softened up too, but I guess I'll try replacing the rear springs first and see what that does , then make adjustments to the fronts from there if necessary

I have a set of rear 300 lb/?? springs from a brand new set of GC's i never installed because I got this other setup. would the 300 be too close to the 325 up front for a rear spring setup or should it be closer to like 275?


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

300lbs. would be much better than the ones currently in the car.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

I will try that setup this weekend. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

You might want to check your rear dampers. 650lbs/ft is a lot for AGX's to handle. Make sure they haven't blown out by the stiff springs.


----------

